# pics? Really! No way!



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just some of my fish and critters. Done with semester and time to fix the tanks up and work on breeding. Also got to enjoy all the snow outside


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice tank and pics, Mikaila! What is that fish in the top picture?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I was going to ask the same thing. Don't recognize it.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

It like a clown loach with the colours back to front lol


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

It is a _Garra flavatra_ or Panda Garra. There are a number of garra species. They are like cross between loach/cyprind/pleco. One of my favorite fish. Google pics don't do them justice. Very cute and personable fish. This pic is okay, but they can show better reds when they want. Good at changing their colors. I've seen the yellow strips completely black before when the are squabbling.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

How big do they grow, and what is their waste output like?

very nice pictures, I especialy liked the last two as well as the one with the eggs , whose eggs were they by the way?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

The panda garras max out at 3 inches. 

Eggs were a spawn from my angelfish. Like their third one I believe. Video of that here.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

That top photo looks interesting of that Garra. They look rare.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i first heard of the panda garra on here then the very next day one was in my LFS and i was like thats spooky lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Garras are very popular outside the aquarium hobby, but for a fairly disgusting reason. They like to eat human skin. As such, there are many spas about where people soak their feet in a pool of garras, and... *ugh*.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Garras are very popular outside the aquarium hobby, but for a fairly disgusting reason. They like to eat human skin. As such, there are many spas about where people soak their feet in a pool of garras, and... *ugh*.


Yep thats garra rufa, a very similar fish but not as pretty. My current panda garras are wild caught and I if I am patient they will clean my hands, they are very cautious about this. I moved them specifically to my 55 gallon show tank because it is very busy being in a daycare and has larger fish with the goal of making them bolder. Its working slowly. They are still shy, but show great color. My first 4 garras were from a local store and were VERY VERY bold almost to stupidity. If your had was in the tank they would be attached to it. They didn't care if I was pruning plants or something. Then they wait for your hand to come back. I think they are the most adorable fish ever. Won't lie though it their cleaning behavior takes getting use to. They can be very obsessive about this. I don't think its disgusting, apparently we taste good, and they look cute going "nom nom nom nom" 

A lot of the google images are crap. They will stay healthy in most tanks, but only show colors in ideal settings once they are settled in and comfortable it can take months. They like a moderate or stronger current in some part of the tank. Caves to get into. Then moderately planted with lots of broad leave plants for them to perch on. Basically almost river type, but with some plants and a weaker current. Darker substrates bring out the colors best. 

I'm amazed no one has pointed out the monster yet XD.


----------

